# 3rd Annual Coasters Colson Ride Nov or Dec?



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

So it's getting close to that time again. The time of year when we get to see the BEST bikes EVER created gathered in SoCal! COLSONS! Yup, get those Colson projects togther or share you new Colson additions since last year's ride. Anything from a TOC 'Fairy" to a 60's Evans is welcome.

So....when do we want to have this ride? First year was in Nov, last year Dec. Post up what month you prefer & we'll go from there. 

Links to the past two rides...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cyclone-coasters-colson-invasion-feeler.58098/

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2nd-annual-coasters-colson-ride-dec-6th-2015.78786/


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2016)

Nov. is most likely CC Swap at the Pike if available....
If that makes a difference.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

More pics from previous rides...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Nov. is most likely CC Swap at the Pike if available....
> If that makes a difference.




I don't think that will affect the ride, unless we have out-of-towners that would like to "kill 2 birds with one stone" and make it to both.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 27, 2016)

...and a couple images of my 1936 Single-bar Roadster Packard long wheel-base by Colson


 

 
because there is never enough....
If you are sitting in front of a monitor; click on image to view Full-Size


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Marty's Commander is killer! Pics don't do this bike justice. Looks like the Colson group is as large as the Shelby group. BTW when is the Iver ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Marty's Commander is killer! Pics don't do this bike justice. Looks like the Colson group is as large as the Shelby group. BTW when is the Iver ride? V/r Shawn




We did. Only 3 Iver's showed
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/february-coaster-ride-bring-an-iver-johnson.68063/


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe we can get a couple more hardcore Schwiners to ride real bikes again this year


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sounds like November is Swapmeet month at the Pike. What's the theme?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 3, 2016)

Are there going to be Hippy Mike shirts for this one????????


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 3, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Are there going to be Hippy Mike shirts for this one????????



I've been lagging, but will get him some artwork ideas this week. Shooting for the Coasters Colson Ride in December. Check here for updates.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 3, 2016)

cool!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I've been lagging, but will get him some artwork ideas this week. Shooting for the Coasters Colson Ride in December. Check here for updates.



Gillnose, Commander, 37 Imperial, 35 Aristocrat.........


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Gillnose, Commander, 37 Imperial, 35 Aristocrat.........



Leaning towards the 36 Commander & 38 Imperial. Kinda hard to chose only 2


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 7, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Pics!



What would you like on the shirts?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 7, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> What would you like on the shirts?



Edited. MY first thought was that you had these bikes in your collection...unless you do?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Oct 7, 2016)

Nope, I wish!!!!! I'd probably sell body parts and maybe my soul[emoji12]


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 8, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> Sounds like November is Swapmeet month at the Pike. What's the theme?
> View attachment 366288



 this is a nice one, love the tail light ,its super nice!!!!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------

